

How We Migrated Core Applications to the Cloud - KeenanSteel
http://blog.outsystems.com/aboutagility/2012/03/how-we-migrated-core-applications-to-the-cloud.html

======
KeenanSteel
I might mention that I couldn't think of a good way to re-word the "we," but I
don't mean to imply that I have any relationship with this company. (I don't)

